# Reading Votes To Withdraw from Civil Service



## timothy135 (Jun 19, 2006)

It is official. Both Reading Police unions have voted to withdraw from Civil Service. http://reading-northreading.patch.c...cess-for-future-police-patrolmen-and-officers


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I would not be surprised if more follow suit.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LECSniper said:


> That you dog in your avatar Tim ?


If it is It is a beauty!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Stupid, stupid move.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

I wonder just what they sold their souls for. How soon before they are regretting this move? I am in a non-CS dept (both PD & FD in the town) and see on a daily basis what happens when their is no evenly applied standard. CS is not perfect, but it is much better than anything else out there right now. If anyone on this site is works for a town that wants to give up CS protection don't do it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

firefighter39 said:


> CS is not perfect, but it is much better than anything else out there right now. If anyone on this site is works for a town that wants to give up CS protection don't do it.


Exactly......you can still get screwed under CS, but at least you have recourse if you do. Better to have it and not need it, then need it and not have it.


----------



## timothy135 (Jun 19, 2006)

CJIS said:


> If it is It is a beauty!


 Thanks, An image I found online but looks exactly like my spoiled German Shedder


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Steak and Lobster dinner for any takers on this bet:

Sgt / Superior Officers Union President = promoted to Lt / Capt with-in 1 year
Patrolmans Union President = promoted and or "special assignment" with-in one year


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

firefighter39 said:


> Steak and Lobster dinner for any takers on this bet:
> 
> Sgt / Superior Officers Union President = promoted to Lt / Capt with-in 1 year
> Patrolmans Union President = promoted and or "special assignment" with-in one year


At my place thats how it works. It think our union pres has three specialty assignments at once.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

firefighter39 said:


> Steak and Lobster dinner for any takers on this bet:
> 
> Sgt / Superior Officers Union President = promoted to Lt / Capt with-in 1 year
> Patrolmans Union President = promoted and or "special assignment" with-in one year


At my former department, the president of the patrolmen's union went behind our backs and completely sold us down the river. He was shortly thereafter promoted to lieutenant (skipping sergeant altogether), and is now the chief of the department.

Karma, baby. The world is round, and what goes around, comes around. I've seen it happen too many times to believe otherwise. It eventually catches up with everyone.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Karma, baby. The world is round, and what goes around, comes around. I've seen it happen too many times to believe otherwise. It eventually catches up with everyone.


The trick is to be around when it happens, so you can savor the look on their face as they take a bite of the overstuffed shit sandwich they created.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Poor Dorks!!!!!!!


----------

